# Melafix good for columnaris?



## AquaticKid (Nov 4, 2009)

My little red parrots look like they have columnaris. The white fluff on the body and white pimples on the face. Definitely not the ick. I do partial water changes once a week, the temp is always the same (no drastic drops), the tank doesn't get cloudy and things have been great. They did catch the ick about 1 month 1/2 ago, now this? Is there something we're doing wrong, or is this a normal fishie kind of thing. We did add a pleco maybe two weeks ago, but the store takes good care of their fish.

So the question is, would melafix be a good choice? Or is there something else? Or a natural way to help? Thank you!


----------



## AquaticKid (Nov 4, 2009)

I read the article in the library. I'm assuming melafix isn't the best option.

I'm gathering, to lower the temp. I don't remember how low though.
Salt dips seem to be the better choice (as for the article.?) 
Use aquarium salt, not Instant Ocean? I don't think they're the same, but I do have IO right now.

Can you just add the salt to the main tank instead of fish dips? The only fish in the tank are red parrots and one little pleco. Would the salt hurt the pleco? I can move him to a different tank if that would be better.


----------



## AquaticKid (Nov 4, 2009)

We chose Pimafix to treat the tank. The first one that had this one them is clearing up but the others are getting it even though the tank is being treated. It says after, er, 7 days of treatment to do a 25% water change then still treat if you want. So my question is, how long will it take for this fluff to clear up? It really isn't that much, but I want them to be okay. We've lost fish and don't want to lose these little guys.  Thanks to anyone that helps or knows what this is.

btw, it's mostly white fluffy stuff but they also have little white pimples. Kinda look like ick, but I really don't think it's the ick at all. If all those white spots don't clear up with Pimafix does anyone suggest treating with ick guard after wards too? Thanks.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Neither MelaFix or PimaFix are adequate for treating serious ailments.

Many folks have their individual preference. My preferred medication is a combo treatment using SeaChem KanaPlex and SeaChem NeoPlex. The Kanaplex cures the systemic infection and the NeoPlex heals the external wounds and prevents secondary infections.

I've had better luck curing Columnaris using these two medications than others, with others including Furan-2, Maracyn, Maracyn II, and Maroxy.

You need to act fast. Some types of columnaris can wipe out a tank pretty fast.


----------



## AquaticKid (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I don't even remember seeing those names at the pet store. I'll look for those.


----------

